# K-Lite and Gnatrol



## abax (Apr 21, 2021)

Is it a really bad idea to combine these two? Hey Ray!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2021)

did it ignite!?


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Apr 21, 2021)

I’ve used mosquito bits with k-lite without any issues. Not 100% sure but I believe they are the same as gnatrol.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2021)

No explosion yet Eric. Stay tuned..............

Thank you Jenny. I've never used mosquito bits and have no idea what's in them.


----------

